# EDGE USB Modem ZTE MF622+ & FreeBSD 7.2



## Antarex (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi to all! Sorry for my bad English...

I am have EDGE/3G USB modem ZTE MF622+. It work in FreeBSD 7.1 fine out the box (determinate as ucom0) and I am successfully connected to internet.

But in FreeBSD 7.2-Release my modem determinate as ugen0 and don't work. Is the support of my modem was delete from FreeBSD 7.2?

How can I fix this problem?

P.S. Now I can't download FreeBSD 8.0-Beta1 (no unlimited internet access in present time) and hope, that this problem be fixed in FreeBSD 8.0 Release.

Thank you!


```
# usbdevs -v

Controller /dev/usb0:
addr 1: full speed, self powered, config 1, UHCI root hub(0x0000), Intel(0x0000), rev 1.00
port 1 addr 2: low speed, power 30 mA, config 1, Logitech Attack 3(0xc214), Logitech(0x046d), rev 2.05
port 2 addr 3: full speed, power 500 mA, config 1, ZTE CDMA Technologies MSM(0x0001), Qualcomm, Incorporated(0x19d2), rev 0.00
```


----------



## Antarex (Jul 13, 2009)

[Solved] Modem determinate as ucom0 if load module u3g.


----------



## Martyn (Aug 23, 2009)

I have installed pc-bsd that has freebsd 7.2 stable kernel. And i have this device (ZTE mf622). When plugged in dmesg shows that 3 serial ports created and also: "u3g failed to switch to modem mode". I tried to use ppp command in console, set device as /dev/cuaU0.0, but when in terminal communication i enter atdt*99# it says "no carrier" or floods with "+ZUSIMR:2".

I'm newbbie in freeBSD, so any advice on this issue will be highly appreciated.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Martyn (Aug 24, 2009)

I've solved my problem. For those who speaks Russian please see my comments here.


----------

